# Outlaw has cancelled the Model 997 surround processor



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought this would have been covered here by now (unless I missed it in another section), but it appears that Outlaw has decided not to develop their expected Model 997, but will be focusing on their NEXT project, the Model 998. Below is the majority of the email I received from Outlaw:



> As most Outlaws know, we have been working with Inkel to jointly develop a single hardware/software platform to be sold by Sherwood Newcastle as their R-972 audio/video receiver and, with substantial modifications, by Outlaw Audio as the Model 997 surround processor. Now that the R-972 is finally on the market, it is time to update you on the status of that project.
> 
> To get right to the point, due to the current state of the R-972 and the inability of Inkel to properly implement our required changes, it is with great regret that we must inform you that we have cancelled the Model 997.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was a difficult decision, and one that will cost them some loyalty, however I can see the rationale behind it, and they do have some valid points. I just hope the 998 is a seriously good product, and has no delivery issues or it may be the end for these guys as Emotiva picks up all of their customers.

I'm not in the market for a new pre/pro yet, but these were the top 2 companies I was looking at for price/performance. I hope they both stay competitive in the market to keep each other honest.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Really is a shame as on paper, a Reon Equipped SSP with Trinnov's EQ would have made for an awesome SSP. It seems HDMI based Processors have mounted a huge challenge for smaller Manufacturers. It really seems, with the exception of Arcam, Sim Audio, and Classe, it has been the large Japanese CE Companies that have been able to get HDMI AVR/SSP's to the market.

With Companies like Theta still not having HDMI, many of the Super High End Companies are not able to keep up with the ever evolving HDMI spec.

I do understand where Outlaw is coming from with HDMI 1.4 getting ready to reach the Market scrapping the 997. Nonetheless, many had been waiting for this SSP and have in a sense, wasted their time.

I am trying to get excited about HDMI 1.4. However, with my entire HT being HDMI 1.3, it is hard for me the fathom switching it all out. I suppose much of this stems from my lack of 3D enthusiasm. Until 3D is available without Glasses, I am simply not interested.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## burkm (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like the mother company, Inkel, of Sherwood has messed it up completely.
Not only for Sherwood but for Outlaw too, because they were supposed to deliver the platform for the Outlaw unit, but weren't able to do so (lots of problems, as been rumored and stated by Outlaw themselves).
The same situation seems to hold for Sherwood in one way or another, as owners of the R-972 seem to face quite some problems and "quirks", reading through different forums at other places.


----------



## KptKrunch (Jul 21, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Until 3D is available without Glasses, I am simply not interested.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I completely agree. I'm not getting this 3D thing at all. I mean, it's not like it hasn't been tried before, and it failed miserably, as people in the 50's did not want to wear those crazy glasses at the movies. I can't really see the majority of people wearing glasses now, especially at home. IMO, this is another gimmick to get people to replace perfectly good equipment with something new so the shareholders can make more money. 1080p is outstanding and does me just fine (though I only have 720p right now LOL).


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It's something that the good smaller companies will overcome I think - just a matter of time. We have to assume that the HDMI spec will stay on 1.4 for at least a few years. If that's the case it may be the ideal time for these smaller companies to finish catching up.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

JJ, I'm with you on the 3D as well. I just purchased my first HD display before Christmas (58" Panny V10) and there's no way in I'll be replacing that any time soon. We got our first BD player around then as well, with the Oppo BDP-83. I'm still using 6.1 surround from my ~8 year old Denon 2802, and haven't upgraded myself to the new DD and DTS formats yet. Now THOSE are features I am interested in, and actually want to implement, and I still haven't managed to integrate them into my system. It will take a lot more for me to jump at anything that's 3D capable, unless it happens to be part of my next upgrade as a bonus feature. 

For example, I think the Denon and the V10 will be resident in the living room for quite some time (unless I swap the Denon out for something HDMI capable to properly play a few of the hi res audio discs we own). On the other hand, I do hope to be able to finish our basement in the next couple of years, and by then I'll be looking for something like the 998 and a projector with whatever is the new technology du jour. I can't see myself veering too far off my regular upgrade path just for a new technology, unless it's really something completely revolutionary.

Back on track of processors, I would have been disappointed if I were ready to buy now, and had been holding out for the 997 only to have it vaporize. I would probably be looking at an Emotiva instead, rather than wait it out and hope for the 998. I do hope they get it right this time. I remember when they chose to support DVI over HDMI with the 990, and I have no doubt that the decision ended up costing them some sales when DVI dropped away. I like that the 998 is to be an Outlaw exclusive design, and not based off something else, and the Trinnov Optimizer sounds like a great feature. Hopefully they'll also be able to incorporate Reon (or equal) video processing. Oh, and DPLIIz with the height channels too, I would really like to try that out. The idea of a wall of sound at the front stage really intrigues me.

Just found a pic of the proposed 998... not the best looking, but it could be worse. I'd prefer a nice plain featureless front plate with functional button layout.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I meant to post this and got caught up at work. I made a reply in the Sherwood receiver thread a week or so ago, but forgot to do a new post.

This saddened me b/c I specifically held off buying an Onkyo preamp to wait for this one and then they cancel it. Oh well -- probably for the best, as the new house is eating all my theater budget


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Anthony, I think a lot of people were in your position, and those are the ones who got hurt the most. Some will look elsewhere, but I think some will still hold on for the 998, and that product could either make or break Outlaw. I'm not even looking for a pre/pro right now, and after the announcement I found myself browsing the Emotiva page, so I can't imagine how itchy your trigger finger must be.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

With the problems Emotiva had with their first forays into processors how are they now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave, The UMC-1 has had some definite bumps in the road software related. The first update took care of many of the complaints/problems that owners had, only to bring a few more to the forefront. Most if not all problems are "room correction" or HDMI handshake issues with satellite/cable boxes. They have been working on a 2nd software revision which is due any day now, so hopefully the major problems have been ironed out. Emotiva has also announced that the upcoming XMC-1, big brother to the UMC-1, will have HDMI v1.4 and that by years end the UMC-1 will also be transitioned to HDMI v1.4, as well as all current UMC-1's being able to be upgraded to HDMI v1.4 (details of upgrade to be released later).


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks LCSeminole - good information to have. Hopefully they will work it all out - I'm certainly keen on the XMC myself as I'll be moving to a new AVR in the next year or two.


----------

